# Paphiopedilum rungsuriyanum



## cxcanh (Apr 30, 2018)

It is somehow work now for me to post photos.
This is the first time I have this one and it blooming now


----------



## Tom-DE (Apr 30, 2018)

A fantastic species and I really love it ! Hopefully we can have it available here in U.S. soon


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Apr 30, 2018)

I love this species! Beautiful photos


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. You should post a photo with something next to it to show how tiny it is.


----------



## Guldal (Apr 30, 2018)

NYEric said:


> You should post a photo with something next to it to show how tiny it is.



Tiny, indeed...but a strange li'l beauty...and comparable to the plant size the flower is a giant! :wink:

Wish mine would bloom too...due to its small size I cannot discern, whether the first mature growth, has had a bud blasting...or whether it's just the grower getting overly impatient?!

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 30, 2018)

This has got to be the most improbable looking plant. Congrats on flowering it.


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 30, 2018)

Wow! Great photo. Bizarrely beautiful.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 30, 2018)

great photo


----------



## Wendy (May 1, 2018)

Such a cool flower! How do you grow it?


----------



## Don I (May 1, 2018)

That actually does look like a slipper.
Don


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2018)

Amazing flower!


----------



## Alex (May 2, 2018)

Beautiful! Like Wendy, I'd love to know how you grow it.

Alex


----------



## John M (May 3, 2018)

Wonderful!


----------



## youngslipper (May 5, 2018)

I would also love to know how you grow it


----------



## Tom-DE (May 5, 2018)

cxcanh is from Vietnam and I doubt that he would feel comfortable to give you culture tips in English.


----------



## cxcanh (May 5, 2018)

How it stand with micranthum


----------



## Tom-DE (May 5, 2018)

Thanks for the new photo for comparison, and I hope the flower will last much longer than P. micranthum.


----------



## Alex (May 6, 2018)

Tom, not to speak for canh, but he has often given very detailed descriptions of habitats etc here....his English is very good


----------



## Tom-DE (May 6, 2018)

Alex said:


> Tom, not to speak for canh, but he has often given very detailed descriptions of habitats etc here....his English is very good



I have followed and enjoyed Canh's posts for years....Based on what I have seen here and another forum, canh might still have some difficulties to describe things in English....since he didn't answer the question, I assumed that was because of his English....he's hardly ever answered any culture question anyway. 
PS, it was just my assumption and I didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## cxcanh (May 6, 2018)

Tom-DE said:


> I have followed and enjoyed Canh's posts for years....Based on what I have seen here and another forum, canh might still have some difficulties to describe things in English....since he didn't answer the question, I assumed that was because of his English....he's hardly ever answered any culture question anyway.
> PS, it was just my assumption and I didn't mean to offend anyone.



I'm sorry for not answer most of questions on the thread that I posted, one of the reason is I'm very busy with my works and even just managed to make photos and sometime post it to forum.
Grow orchids and making photos are just my hobbies only, nothing related to my work or make money for life.

Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Tom-DE (May 6, 2018)

cxcanh, there is no need to apologize for anything. It would be nice to answer some "good" questions but you should not feel obligated to answer them. It is your decision....., and people should not expect to have an answer to any question that they ask either. 

Keep posting and I truly enjoy your photos, especially those of the wild orchids.


----------

